# Plucking a Dahlia



## Sorashell (Jun 7, 2009)

Our foster girl, Dahlia, is transforming from a fluffy blond dog into a smooth coated, saddled dog! When we first got her she'd just had puppies and I don't think she's ever been groomed. I blew out all of her undercoat but she was still blond~










...then her guard hairs started falling out. Every day I've been working on hand stripping the loose hairs and a totally different dog is starting to show!




























She's still pretty skinny but I've got her on raw + Taste of the Wild and Missing Link so maybe proper nutrition has something to do with her coat change? It's just the weirdest thing!


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

She's beautiful!

I'm such a sucker for a pair of doggy eyes looking up into the camera....


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow that's a pretty big change! I wonder how far it will change.
She's just so cute too.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Wow look at her coat it's so different!!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

She looks like such a good girl...big brown eyes that have seen a lot, very smart looking girl. Pretty too. Great name--thank you for taking such good care of her.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

she is a beauty


----------

